# Taurus mare's leg .410/.45



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

Just read today that Taurus will be making this. They report that it has been cleared to ship to USA
This sounds pretty cool - shorter and lighter than a mossberg 500 cruiser


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

Well after reading everything on the Internet about the Rossi Trail Judge everything applies to the new Taurus. 
Heck even NRA's American rifleman magazine gave it cudos as the handgun of the year, 2011. Then it fell thru. 
Well I think this is a cool gun especially for apartments and mobile home HD.
still not sure the second shot would be as fast as a pump without a lot of practice


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

I've been thinking about the Taurus judge with 6.5" barrel cause I think the short barrel versions are too specialized and a waste. This new Taurus has a 12" barrel and seems sufficient to let the powder get to sufficient fps for HD Velocities. 
I'm really getting interested in this new mare's leg


----------

